# Which is quieter?



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

Breakover pellet rifle or 22 rifle using shorts? 

I just bought a daisy power line pellet rifle to hunt squirrels with but not sure if I want to use it or not. Just got through shooting a pellet through it and "Wow" it really made a loud mechanical noise when I pulled the trigger. I thinking maybe using a 22 rifle with shorts would be quieter. But I was wanting to use a pellet rifle for the convenience of being able to load and unload the rifle fast when road hunting. 

:nono: I know, I know, that's illegal! But it wouldn't be the way I intend to do it. So don't shame me yet. 

Are all breakover pellet rifles that noisy when shooting?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We always used .22 Shorts,unless we caught a covey of Quail all bunched up then we used Shotgun.

Been years ago.Would pick up Pop Bottles for gas money for the old Edsel.

big rockpile


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

Might try using Cee B's- sub sonic 22 shells. Even less powder than 22 shorts. Might have to get closer. But a real good shell to have around the house. I have used them for years and years.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

In lots of places its illegal to hunt with an air rifle anyway. A high power pellet gun will make about the same noise as a sub sonic 22 round. With the pellet rifle there is also the extra noise and motion of simply cocking it. Id go with the 22. Keep in mind many semi autos wont cycle with the low powered rounds, so a bolt or pump gun will work better for those


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

Just wanted to add about the 22 verses the BB rifle, I myself think the subsonic is not much different than your standard air rifle, I would stay away from the basic crossman pump or the daisy since they are not known for there accuracy or ability to shoot the same velocity every time, If I was set on hunting squirrels with a BB gun I would then look into a Gamo hunter possibly or something like a beeman or a high velocity single stroke air rifle, I Have the gamo hunter and it shoots 1000 FPS and you can get several that shoot 1200 FPS which virtually match a .22 velocity, the gamo can be bought for around 150.00 new when you see them on sale, that was what I gave for mine /regular price is around 189.00 I would say,Mine seems to be as accurite as my .22 to about 30 yards open sights and free hand but I dont know how accurite vs a .22 at 50-75 yards , I know both will shoot ok that distance but I would probably not take a shot on a squirrel over 30 yards if it was me , just adding my ideas and experiences, 

. There are a variety of different types of .22 Long Rifle (or ".22 LR") loads. They are often divided into 4 distinct categories:
subsonic velocity (also includes "target" or "match" loads at velocities below 1100 feet per second nominal velocity) 
standard velocity (1120 -1135 feet per second nominal velocity) 
high velocity (1200-1310feet per second nominal veloicty) 
hyper-velocity (also known as ultra-velocity with speeds over 1400 feet per second nominal velocity


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

I prefer .22 shorts plus my little remington semi spits them out as fast as you can pull the trigger.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

Well I have a 22 bolt action rifle that will shoot shorts also. But when road hunting you can't load the magazine up and it is a big hassle to load and unload one shell at a time. Plus my rifle will not eject the loaded chamber very easily unless the shell has been shot. If I don't shoot the shell that's in my chamber then 80 percent of the time I have to dig out my pocket knife to remove the live shell. To big of a hassle to use for road hunting. 

So I've been kind of looking for something that will easily load up fast and unload fast. Which I think I own already. A year or so ago I bought a little small Cricket rifle for my girls to use. No one likes to use it cause it has peep sight on it and no one seems to be able to master it. Well I ordered a special scope mount for it and it should be in later this week or early next week. With this outfit I should be able to do my road hunting. 

In case anyone wants to know about my roadhunting. I'm gonna road hunt for squirrels on the game reserves during squirrel season. When I see a quarry bouncing across the road I hop out of the vehicle where I see it go in the woods and walk inside the tree's looking for it. It is then when I load the gun right fast and shoot. If I can't find the squirrel then I unload right fast, walk back out of the woods and enter my vehicle and travel on till I see another squirrel bouncing across the road. I do this early in the morning hours when the squirrels are the most active. It's legal so long as you don't carry a loaded rifle in the vehicle with you and as long as you don't shoot from the road. 


Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## porboy298 (May 10, 2002)

I use a Benjamin 292 in 22 cal. This is a pump up made by Crosman and has stood the test of time. Pump it up but don't cock and load the rifle until you see the tree rat. All you have to do is pull the bolt back and put your pellet in and shoot. 
A 17 cal pellet will kill them but don't have the punch that a 22 cal has and this pump is very quite with no recoil. I use 6 to 8 pumps for hunting and am able to use it here in town to control the tree rats without anybody hearing.
A springer is louder and I have several and do use them but for your use a pump would be better. To learn more go to yellowforum.com and learn all you ever wanted to know about airguns. There is quite a few airgun hunting sites
out there. Give a yell and I'll show you where if you are interested.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

I just recently bought a brick (500 rds.) of Aguila Super Colibri(sp. ?) .22 ammo. I had heard from a guy at work that it's even quieter than CB caps. Evidently, there's no powder and a 20 grain bullet which is propelled by only the priming in the rim! It was rather expensive at $23, whereas I picked up a 525 rd. box of Federal .22lr for only $9/box on sale!

Unfortunately, I currently only have semi auto .22s, so I'm on the lookout for a .22 that can shoot anything. The best thing I've found so far is the Henry lever action .22.

Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

Well yesterday I went to wally world and picked up a scope mount I had ordered for my daughters little cricket 22 rifle. I picked up a scope and the scope mounts and brought it home and placed them on the rifle last night. So I might just borrow their little cricket when I go do my road hunting. It will shoot all sizes of 22 ammo, except magnums. 

Sometime today I will sight it in. I'm sure the kids are going to enjoy it as nobody seemed to be able to master the peep sights that came on the rifle. 

Now I just have to wait 2 more months till squirrel season opens so we can go road hunting.


----------



## VA Backwoodsman (Mar 16, 2006)

bwana- you might want to check with your ammo supplier or do some research on the colbri ammo. If i remember correctly there are two power levels and one is for pistols only. not enough power to gurantee the bullet will clear the barrel. then you have a dangerous situtation/ accident to deal with. My local shop has a sign up about this but I dont remember the exact name for the lower powered ammo. If nothing else make sure the first one you fire clears the barrel by hitting your target.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up, VA. What I bought is the 'Super Calibri', so I'm guessing that those are the ones for rifles. I'll check it out though.

Dave


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

There is a big difference in the noice of break barrell pellet guns... as there is in using shorts out os a rimfire. It depends on alot of things- the quality of the airgun and if its been "tuned" or not and a rimfire depends on the barrell length and the actual rounds used...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Your right on that TallPaul. I have two different brands of 22 shorts that I've had for several years and one brand is louder then the other brand. Don't know if the quieter brand is older or not but I have noticed it doesn't shoot as accurate as the louder brand. But both of them does seem to be quieter then the breakover pellet gun.


----------



## Sand Flat Bob (Feb 1, 2007)

r.h. in okla. said:


> Breakover pellet rifle or 22 rifle using shorts?
> 
> I just bought a daisy power line pellet rifle to hunt squirrels with but not sure if I want to use it or not. Just got through shooting a pellet through it and "Wow" it really made a loud mechanical noise when I pulled the trigger. I thinking maybe using a 22 rifle with shorts would be quieter. But I was wanting to use a pellet rifle for the convenience of being able to load and unload the rifle fast when road hunting.
> 
> ...


If you are going to be illegal anyway, go to a big gun show and buy a silencer for your .22 rifle. The gun shows in the DFW area have tons of silencers.

Bob


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Sand Flat Bob said:


> If you are going to be illegal anyway, go to a big gun show and buy a silencer for your .22 rifle. The gun shows in the DFW area have tons of silencers.
> 
> Bob


You are ignorent! unless purchased through a dealer with the proper background checks (that plural- a local and a federal check) you can not here in the states legally buy one. And not all states let you. You definately don't "buy one at a gunshow" and walk off. At least not legally. Usually the idiots that would try to sell outright at a gunshow are cuffed and stuffed rather quickly and the hunt for any that bought begins in earnest. And ther has been no talk of illegal actions by the person that asked- roadhunting where he is is supossidly legal in his case. You may see "fake" silencers or real ones at legit dealers tables but that would be it unless its a totally illegal operation that wass not closed down yet. Gunshows do tend to police themselves better than that. Go back and watch you brady propaganda and spew yer garbage elsewhere...


----------

